# Robertson screws



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

I was talking with a friend tonight who said that Robertson screws are kind of like Red Rose Tea (only in Canada, eh?). Is this true? :thinking:


----------



## 2010Bruterider (Jun 20, 2010)

My son n law built a deck and used Robertson screws to hold the deck boards on. We're in central MS, so I guess your friend wasn't exactly right. Red rose tea? You got me on that one.


----------



## wcs61 (Jun 7, 2011)

Uncommon but not unheard of. Used as far back as early 1900's on old automobiles, and a pain to remove when restoring cars. They are harder to strip than phillips but hardly anyone use's them in our area. The screw drivers and bits are not as common either. 
To many different varites or screw heads if you ask me. 
Phillips #1, 2, 3, 
Flat- name your size
Torx
Tamper proof torx
Richardson
Allen...... and the list grows.
Big D, you name we Americans have it.


----------



## gcfishguy (Nov 21, 2010)

It's an interesting story...

http://www.mysteriesofcanada.com/Ontario/robertson_screws.htm


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

I've seen them before but not for years!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

2010Bruterider said:


> My son n law built a deck and used Robertson screws to hold the deck boards on. We're in central MS, so I guess your friend wasn't exactly right. Red rose tea? You got me on that one.


One of the commercials I was subjected to as a kid.


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Lol D nice one !


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

hmmm 1989. I guess I really wasn't a kid, but whatever. haha


----------



## wyo58 (May 13, 2011)

Big D said:


> hmmm 1989. I guess I really wasn't a kid, but whatever. haha


I hear that on not really being a kid in 89!


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

Robertson screws are very common for deck screws. I used them when I built mine. Also, they used to be very commonly used in mobile homes.

Red Rose Tea? ...doesn't sound very apealing to me ...lol


----------



## wood butcher (May 11, 2009)

we call them trim head screws and use them in the woodworking industry when we need to leave a smaller hole then a standard screw leaves. if u want a good deck screw they make special coated screws just for treated deck wood


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

So, the long and short of it is that my friend is wrong. You guys DO have Robertson screws and really like using them for decking.  
You don`t, however, have Red Rose tea, nor do you care (frankly I don`t blame you) 

I`ll be able to sleep tonight....if I ever get this friggen file conversion done. ahhhh (sorry, off topic)


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

actually he was wrong about both..red rose tea was in U.S.A also....here is the history
http://coffeetea.about.com/od/history1/a/redrose.htm


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Actually I threw in the Red Rose comment but....oh come on....a girl can only be proven wrong so many times in one thread :17:


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

we wont hold it against ya!!


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Big D said:


> One of the commercials I was subjected to as a kid.
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUnbJAWk6gM


:thinking:


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

Polaris425 said:


> :thinking:


Commercials like that are why I thought Red Rose tea was available only in Canada.....or is that not what you meant by :thinking:


You know what's really cool about this? This is totally off topic, but I don't care because it's my thread -


----------



## Rubberdown (Apr 16, 2010)

Robertsons are easily the best screw head ever invented. Whoever invented the slotted screw driver would have been beaten half to death by me if he were still alive, those things SUCK. And the only Phillips that are worth a **** are the very large ones with the squared off edges.


----------



## Big D (Jun 23, 2009)

You wont' hear me argue. You should have heard the less than lady-like words come out of my mouth when I was trying to get my skid plate off.


----------

